# VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc.



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

I need to buy a Vr6 Turbo manifold but now im not sure which one to get. I noticed most people either use the Kinetic or the ATP Manifold wich is better or are they equally good?


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (mocas)*

http://www.pagparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (benzivr6)*

I am running a Kinetic turbo manifold..I stated out with their stage 1 kit..and am in the process of fully upgrading the kit..The manifold is good I have no complaaints..I do not think there is much of a diffrence performance wise vs. the kinetic manifold and the ATP mani..the big diffrence is how close to the turbo sits near the TB..If i could choose again Im not sure if i would go ATP or Kinetic..It seems more people picing the own kits though tend to go with the ATP mani..


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (Vdubsolo)*

Im planning on running a shortrunner so TB clearance woudn't really be an issue. Im just curious as why Most people that build their own kits are using an ATP Manifold.


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (mocas)*

I have a PAG parts manifold, which is basically an ATP copy. The only thing to watch for on these is that the one I have looks to be misdrilled. All of the holes to mount up to the head are off center by a 1/4" or so. I ended up porting it to gasket match.


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (mocas)*

EIP is by far the best, but it EXPENSIVE . .so it might be worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (JPLengineer)*

If the pagparts is $20 cheaper and the openings are THAT off I would just go ATP.
My only gripe with the EIP manifold is that its $550 instead of $395 for the ATP and its just a Y pipe with a turbo and wastegate flange on it. I like it for what it is, but its too expensive IMO.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (JPLengineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPLengineer* »_EIP is by far the best, but it EXPENSIVE . .so it might be worth it.

By far the best? Based on what?


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (JPLengineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPLengineer* »_EIP is by far the best, but it EXPENSIVE . .so it might be worth it.

Maybe by worldwide popularity


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If the pagparts is $20 cheaper and the openings are THAT off I would just go ATP.
My only gripe with the EIP manifold is that its $550 instead of $395 for the ATP and its just a Y pipe with a turbo and wastegate flange on it. I like it for what it is, but its too expensive IMO.

Again, I'll reiterate, these are isolated incidents. These are cnc machined so if one bolt is off, they are all off. Everyone that has contacted them has gotten it pretty much resolved. There is no longer a problem w/ these in the slightest including a vehicle in Sweden that just dyno'ed at 619whp...


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_I need to buy a Vr6 Turbo manifold but now im not sure which one to get. I noticed most people either use the Kinetic or the ATP Manifold wich is better or are they equally good?


check your IM, last i heard brian kirchberger was running our manifold and made 680whp on pump gas, also the C&M performance guys made 700whp last weekend when i was there.
Plus we're in canada, so there are no brokerage fees


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (Rippinralf)*

Didn't Billy T just make over 650++ on the Kinetic ?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (fastslc)*

I made 660whp with the ATP


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (passatG60)*

Who in SWEDEN made 619 whp with pag parts mani ?


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (foffa2002)*

Hey foffa2002 your car looks and sounds really good. Your car sounds like an audi, I take it its because of the V5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_I made 660whp with the ATP

oh ya Justin, but you didnt come to Showngo so you dont count















Billy used one of ours, but the ATP one works for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_oh ya Justin, but you didnt come to Showngo so you dont count
















I didnt get my car finished.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I'm using the ATP manifold- 
Positive:
It let me keep my AC
Negative:
A lot of heat gets radiated to the rain tray... A LOT. Was also drilled for a thread they don't claim to drill them in...









The ATP, Kinetic, and PAG manifolds will all get the job done though. 


_Modified by herbehop at 11:35 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_The only thing to watch for on these is that the one I have looks to be misdrilled. All of the holes to mount up to the head are off center by a 1/4" or so. I ended up porting it to gasket match.

Why in the name of god would you not have returned that and asked for your money back? ? ?


----------



## -1- (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

Kinetic


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (-1-)*

Thanks guys i went with the kinetic manifold .


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Thanks guys i went with the kinetic manifold . 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Why in the name of god would you not have returned that and asked for your money back? ? ?

And that would have been no problem. There were roughly 4 manifolds that were distributed that had that problem. I quickly replaced 2 of them because they CONTACTED me about it. The other one decided to work w/ it and then blkg60 up there. Stuff happens, I never claimed to be perfect (read my sig), but when things go awry, I'll do my best to fix the situation. Its not the part, its human error and I take full responsibility. BTW, C&M uses my mani's as well as some other popular shops. No probs to date. In fact, Chris mentioned that my mani spooled a bit better then other's he's tried previously. Here are som pics I borrowed from some of my ppl utilizing some of our stuff...



















_Modified by passatG60 at 5:32 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Who in SWEDEN made 619 whp with pag parts mani ?


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_http://www.pagparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danstangfelldown (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (Volkswagen2NR)*

_Modified by danstangfelldown at 9:45 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## danstangfelldown (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (danstangfelldown)*

_Modified by danstangfelldown at 9:45 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (danstangfelldown)*









Kinetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_http://www.pagparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

arnolds work from pagparts a beautiful piece i may say 
by the way i know i have to flip my turbo around i just put it together for a quick pic









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 8:21 PM 4-14-2006_


_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 8:22 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (1.BillyT)*

WOW







634Whp Have you ran your car yet at the track Billy T ?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (Rippinralf)*

I have the kinetic manifold and could not be happier with it! I think you see the ATP unit more because it has been out longer. That and more people look to ATP to buy individual parts for some reason, I think kinetic sells more complete kits than individual manifolds. I prefer the kinetic for turbo placement, I would definitely not have been able to use the ATP unit for my application!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_WOW







634Whp Have you ran your car yet at the track Billy T ?

Yes and no... We tuned the car the morning before an event... we're not even close to being done yet power wise. But at the track, something went wrong with the Haltech, started loading up at 5000 rpm, under load or just revving it. We tried to find a wiring issue, tried to find a tuning issue, but we came up with nothing. Pretty sure something went wrong in the ECU, which cut our day real short. So, a new ECU is on the way, along with new ignition coils(24V coils weren't taking 7000+rpm and 600 wheel to well), probably some cams(stock cams in there right now), then back on the dyno and the track.
We should have some results in early May. 
Let me add that ATP has always been good to me. There are a few parts from them that you can see in that pic. And no doubt, the ATP manifold has gone fast and made some big power. Anyway, just wanted to add that... 


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:35 AM 4-15-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (1.BillyT)*

Billy
What made u go back to the VR6 instead of pushing the 1.8T further more ?
Thx
x


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Billy
What made u go back to the VR6 instead of pushing the 1.8T further more ?
Thx
x

Convenience, more than anything else. I had been dragging my feet for a long time on putting my motor together... Well, one night, my friend and I were out in his Mk3 VRT, and unfortuantely, put it into a freeway dividing wall. Bike came into our lane, Mk3 didn't have ABS, rears lock up and we spun. Lucky to be alive and all that good stuff. Car was totaled. A few days after the wreck, we both started to think about this built VR that was sitting there, and a Mk2 shell with a cage that was sitting there, and decided to build one car. Also, he had just gotton the 42RS about 3 days before the car got totaled, and we weren't gonna let that thing go to waste








So really, it isn't just *my* car anymore. We are pretty much 50/50 on deal. And the motor is just a motor. It makes the car move. 20V, VR, 16V, 8v, whatever, as long as we can make some big power and run some good times, I am good to go.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (1.BillyT)*

Oh, and I got the Mk3 VR for 4 grand, it just happened to be there when I sold my Tahoe. If I could have found a Mk4 with a 20V for the same money, I probably would have gotton it. if nothing else, it sure would get a hell of alot better gas milage.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (1.BillyT)*

I was thinking about the Haltech or the DTA P8 not sure wich one to use though.




_Modified by mocas at 9:13 PM 4-15-2006_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (mocas)*

The bottom line about standalones is that all of them are gonna make good power. It really just comes down to price and if you or somone you know is already familiar with the software.
Haltech, DTA, Autronics, 034, AEM, Motec, SDS, FAST, Megasquirt, etc etc etc... Some will do some optional things that the others won't, like boost by gear, extensive datalogging, wide band control, auto tune, but ALL of them are gonna control fuel and ignition just the same, and you will make power with any of them.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Manifold Wich is Better? ATP or Kinetic Etc. (1.BillyT)*

Id go with kinetic, i have that on my car and the fitment was awesome, machining was excellant, and provides good spool time and great power, and i love the rerouted wastegate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

I just have a quick question is everyone using 38mm wastegates ,Or did you guys get adapters and use something bigger on the Kinetic manifold ?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*

38mm 18 psi all day until my stock plastic intake manifold blew up last week


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_I just have a quick question is everyone using 38mm wastegates ,Or did you guys get adapters and use something bigger on the Kinetic manifold ?

The 38mm will be fine for what you are doing. But the ATP adapter with the 44 mil works great too, zero boost creep.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Sweet i have the ATP 44mm adapter. Now all i need is a tial 44mm wastegate.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2352694


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2352694 








You trying to sell your manifold turboit ?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

yes, but as to not jack your thread...I would use the one I already have but my turbo uses a t3 flange and this one uses a T04 flange. 
I like the eip/eastside motorsports style manifold, mainly for placement of the turbo. Clears the A/C lines if you wish to keep it. Also the stealthy ness of the install. I think Billy T buddy with the white VR6T was using an eip manifold and downpipe, and made quite a bit of power from it before switching to the kinetic manifold.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (turboit)*

cant you change the Flange on the manifold ?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*

yeah you can change the flange. just cut off the old one, weld on the new one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

get the kinetic one youll be very pleased with it. The ac still fits as well!!!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

Kinetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just recived it today couldn't be happier.
thanks again Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mocas at 12:25 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Morrado (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (mocas)*

Something I haven't heard as an arguement was the materials used in the casting or piping as it may be. An Inconel alloy as used in the Kinetic manifold has a higher tensile strength and dissipates heat less than s.s. piping with welds, mild steel or standard castings.
Anywho... can a 40mm or 44mm Tial WG fit on the Kinetic manifold w/ a GT3582R turbo?


----------

